
Getting Paid for Open Source Work - acucciniello
http://www.acucciniello.com/2017/02/11/How-to-Add-PayPal-Donation-Link-to-GitHub-Repo.html
======
tomcam
Flagged because the title of the actual article is "How to Add PayPal Donation
Link to GitHub Repo" and that is its exact scope. Title on HN is not
representative.

~~~
grzm
If the title needs correcting, you can email the mods via the Contact link in
the footer. They're quite responsive and often fix titles.

